
Math creates a wiring in the brain - and that is valuable [video] - ColinWright
http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2011/05/13/obrien.degrasse.tyson.jobs.cnn
======
szany
I would be on my feet agreeing with him if I didn't have teachers in
middle/high school who absolutely butchered math and science. It almost seems
more dangerous than not teaching the subjects at all until college to make
kids hate what they think is math and science but is actually a nauseating
imitation. Certainly in physics at least you have to un/relearn everything
once you get to college anyway.

I really hope Khan Academy succeeds.

